# Saw dust over load -



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I keep meaning to empty the bag but it was snowy and cold and I am retired and lazy I guess. I forgot this morning and milled a few boards for some pull out draws I was going to start today. Instead I had to spend an hour + cleaning up the sawdust <laugh> Ya think after living 51 years I would have a clue 

So I donned the dust mask and got to work cleaning up the mess. I may need to add an extra garbage can (pre-filter space allowing


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I always wondered how much a dust collector would hold ;-)


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Snowdog, thanks for the laugh, and you know your not the first. I must say I have never filled mine past the intake into the upper chamber, but I have waited too long myself. Maybe it's our age?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

have you ever considered just to have a big 40 foot container 
at the end of the hose …..LOL

Dennis


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine looked like that….............................once!! - lol

It took over an hour to clean up the mess and I religiously empty the bag when it's ~3/4 full.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Been there, done that. Never again.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

that NEVER EVER happened to me - EVER … not even ONCE….

lol, but if it DID, then I'm glad I'm not the only one….


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Been there done that-too many times.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Better a full DC than a floor you have to wade through


----------



## arevee (Jan 11, 2011)

maybe a cyclone lid and a trash can might be an option


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Snowdog, looks like a lot of mulch to me. Start spreading now, spring is just around the corner.


----------

